# 2008 Auto Trail Solar Panels info please



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Has anyone got any photo's of a solar panel fitted to a 2008 Auto Trail and how the cables leave the roof to the PSU, also connection to the PSU.

Info I have informs me no control is required as provision is made in the PSU.

Hope that makes sense

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Broom

A solar panel does not need a regulator if the Sargent PSU is EC325 it has one built in. My Cheyenne had a EC325, the cable came through via a water tight junction box on the roof. On my Apache with a EC225 PSU I have a separate solar panel regulator next to the PSU. Again using a water tight junction box, but bigger to take the coaxial cable for my satellite dish also.

Colin


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Broom as Colin has already stated the EC325 has a dual channel regulator built in, so does not need a separate unit, but the EC225 does require one. There is a photo of the gland for the cable entry below, this is for information only. I hope this helps.

Best regards

Ian Sargent

http://sargentshop.co.uk/WebRoot/St...6EF/56E2/C0A8/0ADE/69E4/solar_0020_mounts.jpg


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Many thanks Colin and Ian

I am getting there 

Ian, I ordered solar panel cable and extra battery cable attachment from you yesterday.

Just had info from Siko Adhesive on bonding to motorhome roof.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

According to my handbook the maximum wattage a solar panel on an Autotrail can cope with without a regulator is 100 Watts. I had 2X85 watt panels fitted by LeisurePower and they recommended a regulator, so I had one fitted.

The cables run accross the roof from the panels, (N/S rear, roughly behind the air con and before the rear skylight over the bed), through conduit secured to the roof. Then they go through the roof and into the front offside locker where the Sargent unit is. It goes into the regulator, which has an output display, and then I think they go into the charging unit.

I'll try to take a picture in the daylight of the roof and show you what I mean.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Photos as promised, (hopefully!)


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry for the steamed up windows! Hopefully you can see what's happening. The black cable isn't from the panels that's the satellite one. The conduit follows the roof line forwards for about 2 metres then goes into the van.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Annsman

Many thanks for that I can see what I want from them, you have not got much room left on the roof, much appreciated.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Broom said:


> Hi All
> 
> Has anyone got any photo's of a solar panel fitted to a 2008 Auto Trail and how the cables leave the roof to the PSU, also connection to the PSU.


Am looking into fitting a panel myself early next year , love to hear how you get along - are you fitting DIY?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi WP1234

I will let you know how I get on, yes I am DIY, have got some very good deals.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

